# Is the visor removable on the Bell Super 2?



## nbritton (Jul 26, 2016)

So all of you will be happy to know that I picked up a Bell Super 2 MIPS on Amazon for $77 a few days ago. I'm trying to mount my Fenix HP25R headlamp to the helmet, I'd like to remove the visor, I tried unscrewing the two screws but it still doesn't want to come off.

If it can't come off would you have any ideas for how to mount the headlamp on the helmet? The helmet does have a GoPro camera mount, but I don't see an easy way to attach the light to the camera mount.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I believe after you remove screws, the pivots pop out. It's been ages since I removed mine, but I did once


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes. there is a threadsert on either side for the knurled knob and threaded stud to screw in to and tensions the visor's tilt. The visor has a post on each side that snaps into the helmet and acts as the pivot axis. The visor can be removed leaving the holes open in the helmet.

The GoPro mount has a very positive attachment that would be difficult to duplicate with something other than the OEM mount. If you want to attach a light to it, seek out vancbiker's thread here on mtbr.com and you can snag one of his custom GoPro-type adapters made for most lights. I've been using one on my original Super as well as both the 2R's I also wear.

Here...got it for you.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/gopro-light-adapter-fins-additional-heatsinking-958312-5.html


----------

